# Batillus/Bellamya Plans



## Bill61402 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hope this note finds you all well! Wanted to inquire about some potential assistance with a project I'm about to undertake. I'm planning to build a large scale model of the ULCC Batillus. I was wondering if you might have some ideas on where to find plans of the ship. Specifically looking for body plan, general arrangement, shell plating, etc. plans. The first two would be most critical in building the model, especially body lines. I'd be more than happy to cover the cost of time, reproduction, shipping, etc. Building this model has been a lifelong interest for me and I'm very appreciative of any help you may be able to offer! Thanks so much for making the time to read this.


----------

